# _armv8_pmull_probe () at ...



## Nilton Jose Rizzo (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie on *RaspberryPI* and tryed to install a* FreeBSD raspberry 12.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 12.1-PRERELEASE r352266 GENERIC  arm64*
it works fine , a bit slowly, but ok

I'm trying to run a program with *OpenCV*, but it loads and just show a message.
It's keeps running but dosen't show any window with the loaded image.

When I try run under `cgdb` or `gdb` I get this error message:

PR 
Program received signal SIGILL, Illegal instruction.
_armv8_pmull_probe () at /usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/aarch64/arm64cpuid.S:51


What am I doing wrong?


----------



## acheron (Sep 29, 2019)

Nothing, given the name of the asm file and the function (_armv8_pmull_probe)
I assume it's some runtime cpu features detection. Basically you put a sighandler and intercept the SIGILL signal, then try to run some instruction to detect cpu feature (pmull, aes...) and if you get a sigill it means your cpu doesn't have this instr.
In the debugger you can press 'c' (continue) and 'enter'.


----------

